# what does sysdump.txt saved mean when i turn on my games on?



## mr.simmy9201 (Aug 20, 2004)

when i turn my game on black hawk down and joint operations they play for a few secs and then a little window pops up and says-----sysdump.txt saved


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

It's a general protection fault and usually means your delta force program
misbehaved in memory. Depending on the message, it may also have been a
video, sound card, or OS error...

Sysdump.txt is where the error message was saved. Open that file and copy the contents to an e-mail to whoever makes delta force. They will be able to tell you if it is the game messing up or if it's the video card etc..

Check their site to see if there is already a patch out for the game...and read
any FAQs they may have.

While you wait, go into your options/preferences of the game..and turn down all the detail settings to their lowest. Play in 640*480 and see if that helps at all...

That happens to some if their video card gets too warm....
Changing the air flow might help too...


----------

